# Nvidia: Nach 8800GT, Quadro FX-3700 mit G92



## der8auer (31. Januar 2008)

Nach dem erfolgreichen Release der 8800GT mit dem aktuellen G92 Chip folgt nun auch die neue Profi Karte Quadro FX-3700. 
Die Karte ist wie die herkömmliche 8800GT mit 112 SPUs ausgestattet und verfügt ebenfalls über 512MiB V-RAM sowie eine 256bit Speicheranbindung.
Im Gegensatzt zur 8800GT liegt der Stromverbrauch bei der Quadro FX-3700nur noch bei 80 Watt, was auf einen niedrigeren Takt schließen lässt. Genaueres hat Nvidia aber noch nicht bekannt gegeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte wird in den nächsten Tagen erscheinen und wird ca 859 kosten 

Quelle


----------



## Malkav85 (31. Januar 2008)

Wasn Schnäppchen  Die Dinger sind aber ausschließlich für CAD/CAM geeignet, oder?


----------



## thecroatien (31. Januar 2008)

Wird es Benches über das Ding geben?
Ansosnten mal gucken wann man für ne 8800gt das bios der fx 3700 bekommt.^^

mfg


----------



## X_SXPS07 (31. Januar 2008)

Der Unterschied zwischen den Karten ist doch wirklich nur das BIOS das dann auf CAD/CAM und so optimiert wurde, oder? An der Karte an sich wurde also nichts verändert. Ich glaube zwar mal gehört zu haben das es da auch dann ziemlich guten Support seitens NVidia gibt aber sicher bin ich mir nicht mehr.....


----------



## der8auer (31. Januar 2008)

Die ist nur im CAD, Bild und Videoberreich nützlich. Gamer werden damit nicht glücklich  Es gab in der PCGH mal einen Artikel über die FireGL und Quadro Karten, in dem das genauer erklärt wird. Heftnummer weiß ich gerade aber nicht 
Es ist auf jeden Fall schon mal der teure aber auch hilfreiche Support direkt von Nvidia mit eingerechnet. Bei Benchmarks sind aber die "Gamer-8800GTs" schneller.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (31. Januar 2008)

Ok, das die "Gamer-Karten" bei Benchs besser sind weiß ich auch  wollte halt nur mal wissen ob die auch was am Design ändern oder halt auf eine "normale" GT einfach ein anderes BIOS drauf machen


----------



## der_schnitter (31. Januar 2008)

Man zahlt vor allem für den Support,schätze ich.Auch unterstützt Nvidia laut eigner Aussage auch die Kunden bei Projekten (siehe nvidia.de).Aber es wird bestimmt auch an der Karte rumgebastelt.Weil das BIOS der "Gamerkarte" wird auch nicht soo viel langsamer sein unter CAD,oder?


----------



## niLe (31. Januar 2008)

Doch, der Unterschied ist extrem, hier mal ein Vergleich zwischen einer x1900xt mit Originalbios und FireGL Bios.

http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=424024


----------



## X_SXPS07 (1. Februar 2008)

Oha ...was ein anderes BIOS doch ausmacht. Also könnte man doch einfach eine "Gamer-GraKa" kaufen und das andere BIOS drauf wenn man auf den Support verzichten kann oder?


----------



## Klutten (1. Februar 2008)

...kannst du zwar machen, aber mehr Leistung beim Spielen brauchst du dir nicht davon versprechen.

Die Taktraten sind bei CAD-Karten meist niedriger als bei den Versionen für Heimanwender. Wenn du dir mal die Ergebnisse ansiehst, siehst du, dass es sich dort um sehr spezielle Software handelt. Die stark unterschiedlichen Ergebnisse sind auch damit zu erklären, dass die Software für spezielle Zwecke optimiert wurde. 

Es ist eher die andere Richtung interessant. Gamer Karte kaufen -> CAD-Bios aufspielen -> für CAD nutzen. Anwender die auf den Support verzichten wollen, sparen damit durchaus mehrere tausend Euro. Allerdings sollte man dann nicht jammern, wenn die eingesetzte Software nicht stabil läuft. Support ist teuer - aber wichtig!


----------



## klefreak (5. Februar 2008)

mittels RIVATUNE konnte man immer die normalen GE FORCE umlabeln damit die QUadrotreiber installiert wurden, wielleicht kann man das acuh in die andere Richtung machen ??

lg Klemens  (wenn wer das geld hat, könnte man ja dann vergleichen, welche karten besser sind  )


----------



## der8auer (5. Februar 2008)

Kommt immer darauf an bei was  Wenn du mit der Karte zocken möchtest, wirst du nicht glücklich. Beim Videobearbeiten dagegen schon.


----------

